# 1880's tricycle? Need help with identification....



## miller32 (Jul 25, 2013)

Does anyone have any information on this bike? There is no headbadge or or other identifying parts. The bearings are Fafnir but other than that...I have no clue? Does it look pieced together? What would value be?


----------



## miller32 (Jul 25, 2013)

1880's or 1890's


----------



## miller32 (Jul 25, 2013)

Thanks.......


----------



## bricycle (Jul 25, 2013)

Well,  Value what ever the market will bear. Not enough out there to have a price available... $800-$3000? if it's real. Somebody would have to want it to get the best $.


----------



## DonChristie (Jul 25, 2013)

But it has Hex (6 point) Nuts. Those did not come out til later. Weird, mystery bike!


----------



## miller32 (Jul 25, 2013)

bricycle said:


> Well, judging by the sheet metal chain, I would have to say pre 1890. Value what ever the market will bear. Not enough out there to have a price available... $800-$3000?. Somebody would have to want it to get the best $.




Does it appear to be pieced together? Fafnir bearings didn't come about until 1911 - that's what I read. I am just wondering if it is pieced together?


----------



## miller32 (Jul 25, 2013)

The pedals appear to be original as well as chain and sprocket???? The grips and bars appear original....but the rest I don't know?


----------



## bricycle (Jul 25, 2013)

The seat appears newer. bolts/nuts can be replaced, drive appears original.


----------



## Coaster Brake (Jul 25, 2013)

I've used a lot of farm equipment that runs that same chain...


----------



## miller32 (Jul 25, 2013)

bricycle said:


> The seat appears newer. bolts/nuts can be replaced, drive appears original.




Yeah...the seat is new. Most of the bike is bolted together. The rear drive sprocket free-wheels on the axle. I wonder if some made it from parts and pieces?


----------



## sqrly (Jul 25, 2013)

bricycle said:


> Well, judging by the sheet metal chain, I would have to say pre 1890. Value what ever the market will bear. Not enough out there to have a price available... $800-$3000?. Somebody would have to want it to get the best $.




That chain is still made.  I was working on a die for that style chain just a couple months ago.  

That is a replica bike, in my opinion.  The first bicycle shop I worked at had a few different replicas that were built similar.  Perfect parade bike!!!


----------



## bricycle (Jul 25, 2013)

just enjoy it and leave everyone drooling in "mystery".....


----------



## sqrly (Jul 25, 2013)

I also notice the wood grips look like file handles and the female end of a garden hose.

Thw sprocket it self dont look proper to the crank arm, but the pedals and sprocket probably went together originally.  I just got a similar sprocket and pedal thing that I have no idea what it goes on.


----------



## bricycle (Jul 25, 2013)

sqrly said:


> That chain is still made.  I was working on a die for that style chain just a couple months ago.
> 
> That is a replica bike, in my opinion.  The first bicycle shop I worked at had a few different replicas that were built similar.  Perfect parade bike!!!




...well I'll be horsewipped! They still make that chain???


----------



## sqrly (Jul 25, 2013)

bricycle said:


> ...well I'll be horsewipped! They still make that chain???




Yeppers, I was working for the only USA company still making it.  It is called "Steel Detachable".  It is still being made, mostly in the larger sizes, but that size can be had.  Farms still use it alot for hay conveyers and silage wagons.

If you need it, I grudgingly can say that farmchains dot com can get it.  The company is Allied-Locke and they F&%#ed me over real good.  There are a couple companies over seas that make it, I highly recommend finding those other manufactures.  The people at farmchains dot com are good people though and also sell a large assortment of shop tooling, they have a tool catalog by the name of C&N Supply.  Good people there, but I am against Allied-Locke.


----------



## frankster41 (Jul 25, 2013)

*chain*

I was at the Pioneer Auto Museum in Murdo South Dakota and there was a bicycle there with the same style chain on it. I studied it for a little bit and it looked like an original TOC bike.


----------



## sqrly (Jul 25, 2013)

There are 1890's bikes with that style chain.  but this one posted I think is a replica.


----------



## willswares1220 (Jul 25, 2013)

*homemade tricycle*

The homemade tricycle appears to have 2 larger wheelchair wheels in the back with an original, earlier bicycle chainring, cranks and pedals. There also appears to be a very early set of safety handlebars attached to the front. Maybe I'm wrong?
If nothing else , it's an interesting and unique parade trike that would get alot of attention! Or would make a great parts piece!   Enjoy!    :o


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Jul 25, 2013)

Here is a similar tricycle.
A 1935 European tricycle.


----------



## OldRider (Jul 25, 2013)

Wait ill our friend Dave( RidingToy) sees this one Replica or not it is pretty darn cool!


----------



## ridingtoy (Jul 25, 2013)

OldRider said:


> Wait ill our friend Dave( RidingToy) sees this one Replica or not it is pretty darn cool!




Yeah, I saw the keyword "tricycle" in the subject line and had to take a look.  Never saw one like it before, antique or replica. The small diameter tubular frame doesn't appear it could handle a real heavy rider but perhaps it's stronger than it looks.

Dave


----------

